# اكبر واضخم مكتبة ترانيم ( للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل ) جميع شرائطه على اكثر من سيرفر



## pola_met (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ساقوم بوضع كل مايتعلق بساتر ميخائيل فى هذه الصفحة حتى لو كانت ترنيمة واحدة 

هذه تقريبا جميع شرائط المرتل ساتر ميخائيل  

سيرفرات الرفع  : mediafire   ,   4shared 

عدد الشرائط : 33   

هذه صفحة بالشرائط من جهازى 










شريط الام المثالية 






لتحميل الشريط  
http://www.mediafire.com/?9dw8y2438m25h2r





شريط ايوب زمانه  : 







لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?drl37melz2elb0v



امدح فى دميانة  : 





لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jfrc1fls9tpvfw0#1




شريط البابا ايويا   : 





لتحميل الشريط  :
http://www.mediafire.com/?d375pm510u7vqw5




شريط الجمعة العظيمة  : 





لتحميل الشريط : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?l9a45sl7yqi7wm5


شريط تماجيد ومدائح للبابا كيرلس  : 

لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.4shared.com/get/2QkL-kdV/pola_met____.html


شريط امسك يارب ايدى  : 





لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?03njkmyzlxq3lfb




شريط طريق يسوع  





لتحميل الشريط من سيرفرين : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/tnT2TV36/_5__.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?513a8xe98c4y8af




شريط ماتعوقونى  : 





لتحميل الشريط : 
http://www.4shared.com/get/H1ZoDX9w/_4__.html




شريط تماف ايرينى 






لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.4shared.com/get/gDVQKsMO/__-__.html




شريط راجع اليك 2  : 






لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/DS6B_crV/___2.html




شريط فائق الحب:

لتحميل لاشريط : 
http://www.4shared.com/get/ku7hlMLI/__online.html



شريط ما اجملك  : 





لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ay4h0gbt2anfte5





وسط اوراقى  : 






لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?k76788eb80vn4h3





شريط ماتعولش الهم : 




لتحميل الشريط : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8q187fug1n03js




ليالى كيهك  : 





لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?c8iby4y4yyc8k2g




شريط محتاج اليك 2  : 

لتحميل الشريط  : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?88v7qiwvyw3




شريط زى العصفور  : 

لتحميل الشريط  

http://www.4shared.com/audio/Try6JzAy/_____. html



شريط ياشعب الله - منقول للامانة  : 






لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/UT6V7oKS/___-__.htm




قصائد البابا 1 : 





لتحميل الشريط  : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?hrvv5phbtt4q5wt




شريط غالى عليك
  : 
لتحميل الشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zdixx2oh9u5







شريط فى سكون الليالى  : 







لتحميل لاشريط  : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jll64b29std4yl5





شريط محتاج اليك الجزء الاول  :

لتحميل الشريط  : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?4cc6d2czwg3dfh6






شريط ساعة الصلاة :

لتحميل الشريط  :

http://www.mediafire.com/?si2jg52ifaet0fx







(باقى مجموعة من الشرائط اقوم برفعها ) 


​


----------



## pola_met (21 سبتمبر 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*محهود رائع جدااا
تسلم ايديك بولا
وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود روعه جدا

انا بعشق صوت ساتر ميخائيل

واحلي تقييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود راااااااائع
ربنا يباركم


----------

